

Google's internal spy system was Chinese hacker target (2010) - pwnna
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/foremski/googles-internal-spy-system-was-chinese-hacker-target/1047

======
magicalist
This is 3.5-year-old random-guy-on-zdnet commentary on a single quote from an
unnamed source taken from this article[1], and the quote doesn't remotely
support the conclusions he makes.

Here is a much more recent report on what likely actually went down:
[http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/chinese-hackers-
who-...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/chinese-hackers-who-breached-
google-reportedly-targeted-classified-data/)

tl;dr: it's speculated that they were interested in _who_ the US government
was watching as any overlap with their own operatives meant that they were
likely compromised.

[1]
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9144221/Google_attack...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9144221/Google_attack_part_of_widespread_spying_effort)?

------
cclinus123
This article was 2 year ago. I guess the poster of this thread aims to compare
this article blaming China with our great peace loving US government when
Snowden event is still hot.

------
goggles99
Wow, who would have ever guessed this??? (Well, my 9 year old son for one.)

~~~
cnvogel
Well, of course it was unexpected. There was hardly any documented precedent.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_wiretapping_case_2004%E2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_wiretapping_case_2004%E2%80%932005)

